
Help American Workers. Pass TPP. – Michael Bloomberg and Thomas Donohue - soroushjp
https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2016-09-16/help-american-workers-pass-tpp
======
dalke
"Charter schools are pubic even though their books are not open for audit"
Bloomberg? "Raising minimum wage is 'one of the most misguided things we can
do'" Bloomberg? "Tax breaks to big corporations" Bloomberg?

Why should I trust what he says about what's good for american workers?

